# Ont3d



## Robert Piette

The rules section is interesting, that's all I will say.


----------



## 4 Fletch

Never having been to any archery match, some of those rules seem like good ideas, while some appear to be serious funsucking. 

What do you recommend to a noob who might want to attend a 3D match?


----------



## Robert Piette

4 Fletch said:


> Never having been to any archery match, some of those rules seem like good ideas, while some appear to be serious funsucking.
> 
> What do you recommend to a noob who might want to attend a 3D match?


I would start by joining a local club and speaking some of the more experienced archers. They will give you some insight into general etiquette and practices. Attending a local club shoot and asking to be grouped with some experienced competitors is also a good idea. Most are willing to help and provide advise.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

Robert Piette said:


> I would start by joining a local club and speaking some of the more experienced archers. They will give you some insight into general etiquette and practices. Attending a local club shoot and asking to be grouped with some experienced competitors is also a good idea. Most are willing to help and provide advise.


Excellent advice! :thumbs_up


----------



## LMacD

4 Fletch said:


> Never having been to any archery match, some of those rules seem like good ideas, while some appear to be serious funsucking.
> 
> What do you recommend to a noob who might want to attend a 3D match?


One thing to keep in mind is the some of the rules for any 3D org will have a "funsucking" feel to them on paper/on screen. I don't find these to be any more prescriptive - speaking in general - than any others [IBO, ASA, Archery Canada] in terms of the general thrust or number of requirements. Any org will have rules regarding scoring, time limits, shooter rotation, etc. [Imagine how lame golf would seem if one were to read all the rules before teeing it up for the first time ]

More to the point, while I can't speak for Ont 3D because it's so new, at most events I've been to, other shooters don't mind at all if you're fundamentally just there to enjoy a day of archery. A good example is my shooting buddy: he goes to the shoots pretty much to "find the foam" on mid to longer shots, and is generally really happy to get an 8 or better on most targets, whereas I'm trying to hit the 11 absolutely every time [not saying I'm particularly successful at that ;-)].

All to say, just the two of us are already a diverse "group" in terms of our interests and goals, and we've been grouped with guys who were more like him, guys who were more like me - and *much* better at it - etc, and it's always been just fine. Thankfully, I haven't yet encountered anyone, regardless of how "good" they are, who's had any issue with someone like my buddy who's just wanting to have a fun day so long as it's not the goofball variety of fun. And, it goes both ways: if your personal goal is to go out, give it a try, not get stressed about your score, and have a relaxed fun time, that's cool, but keep in mind that you might get teamed with others who are there to win, perhaps are using the shoot as a warm up for a leg of the triple crown, an IBO qualifier, etc, so expect that they will be tend to be more methodical in their overall approach [read: slower] and will be - or at least should be - completely "by the book" with their shots. 

All just IMHO of course, but all that aside, 3D is FUN!! It's so much fun. Give it a try.


----------



## Topper1018

4 Fletch said:


> Never having been to any archery match, some of those rules seem like good ideas, while some appear to be serious funsucking.
> 
> What do you recommend to a noob who might want to attend a 3D match?


My best advice is try the uk30 class if you would like to judge but are new at it, the k40 will be great to shoot known. The great thing about the structure of ONT3d is you have the best chance to be grouped with others of similar experience, and similar expectations of the tournament and their personal experience. It's all designed with the shooter in mind. 

If I can field any specific questions toward the rules, any "interesting" parts included I will be glad to do so!
Thank you everyone for the consideration to view this thread! And thanks to Jon for starting it. 

-Eric


----------



## DssBB

The new Ont3D website looks great. The new organization is just what is needed IMO to bring new life into 3D in Ontario. Although 3D in Ontario already has some excellent, yet enjoyable and challenging courses, the new venues and structure proposed by Ont3D will be an exciting and interesting challenge. The rules and classes including the 300 fps rule are very fair and should make it easier to manage along with leveling the playing field for some classes. I for one cannot wait till participate in the new Ont3D tournaments.


----------



## Stash

While I have some skepticism about the future of this new organization, I do sincerely wish them good fortune and success.

I will restrict my (hopefully seen as constructive) criticism to one thing: They should put some _*actual names*_ of the people running this organization, including a brief bio, on the website. If the names are actually already there, I haven't been able to find them, so please make them more visible.


----------



## Topper1018

Stash said:


> While I have some skepticism about the future of this new organization, I do sincerely wish them good fortune and success.
> 
> I will restrict my (hopefully seen as constructive) criticism to one thing: They should put some _*actual names*_ of the people running this organization, including a brief bio, on the website. If the names are actually already there, I haven't been able to find them, so please make them more visible.


You won't find my, or my wife's name on the ONT3D page. Nor will you find a biography from us. We are not the organization. There are many other people that deserve credit for helping to bring this to where it is today and where it is going as well. But you won't find their biographys on the site either. Ont3d is not about me, it's not about any one individual. It's the product of vision, of a group of shooters striving to leave this sport better than when they found it. The organization is as it will be, for shooters by shooters first and foremost. We just helped to give it life.


----------



## Bigjono

Robert Piette said:


> The rules section is interesting, that's all I will say.


Very close to ASA rules and they are growing faster than most other federations so it's a good formula.


----------



## Stash

Topper1018 said:


> You won't find my, or my wife's name on the ONT3D page. Nor will you find a biography from us. We are not the organization. There are many other people that deserve credit for helping to bring this to where it is today and where it is going as well. But you won't find their biographys on the site either. Ont3d is not about me, it's not about any one individual. It's the product of vision, of a group of shooters striving to leave this sport better than when they found it. The organization is as it will be, for shooters by shooters first and foremost. We just helped to give it life.


What I'm suggesting is that there be more than "we", "us" and "our", but the actual names of people such as the "President and Executives" (which are mentioned by position but not name, but will be "recognizable"), people who are actually running the association, and are accountable for it's operation. 

Every other archery association - ASA, IBO, AC, OAA, NFAA, USArchery, Levi Morgan's OPA, etc, has some contacts listed on their websites - an office, an Executive, local Directors, whatever, with actual names and contact info and I suggest to you that this new association offer the same. 

$65 is a lot of money to invest in a new concept with no actual "people" associated with it. Without names it may be it may be difficult to attract people other than those who already know you personally.

Again, not complaining, just clarifying what I hope you will consider as a helpful suggestion.


----------



## Stash

A couple of questions...

What exactly is Ont3D in the legal sense? Is it a club, a not-for-profit organization, a corporation? How does it deal with the HST issue with regards to membership and entry fees? 

Topper, we have a history of misunderstanding each other on forums, so again I want to make it crystal clear that I'm just asking some basic questions, not trying to stir things up.


----------



## Topper1018

I guess in legal terms you would call us a "small buissness".
You will have to excuse me, I don't speak much "legalese"


----------



## Stash

Ok, so it's a for-profit commercial business and not a non-profit sports association. Thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## rockin_johny

Stash, I really like the way you are supporting a new venture in archery. Guess you won't be coming out to play eh!


----------



## postman99

I just checked out the membership, What happens if we already have an OFAH membership? I honestly don't think Stash is not supporting this whole project. Stash and a lot of others have been around this sport a long time and seen a lot of things come and go. Sometimes it really is easier to have someone from the outside looking in and asking questions just to make sure all the the bases are covered. I give Haillee and Eric a ton of credit and really hope that this takes off and is a huge success. I didn't see on the site, I may have just missed it but how much is the entry fee to shoot? Also I didn't really understand are all the classes going to be peer grouped? Also if I get bring my 8 year old daughter to shoot will I be separated from her cause we shoot different classes? just curious.


----------



## Stash

Look, I made it as clear as I possibly could. I was offering a helpful suggestion and asking a simple question. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## 4 Fletch

Thanx very much for your helpful replies. 

As a former IPSC RO I'm aware of rules, the various levels of intention amongst participants, and of course the dreaded "gamesman". 

My local "club" closed a couple of years ago when the owner died and his ex-wife sold the property. IIRC the closest 3D to me is HAHA, which is at least an hour away. If it was closer...


----------



## Jbooter

It certainly is an interesting website and I hope the group has great success.

I plugged in ont3d.com into this website: http://www.register.com/whois.rcmx

And I got this:

_Domain Name: ONT3D.COM
Registry Domain ID: 1945400807_DOMAIN_COM-VRSN
Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.tucows.com
Registrar URL: http://tucowsdomains.com
Updated Date: 2015-07-07T18:31:11Z
Creation Date: 2015-07-07T18:26:17Z
Registrar Registration Expiration Date: 2016-07-07T18:26:17Z
Registrar: TUCOWS, INC.
Registrar IANA ID: 69
Registrar Abuse Contact Email: [email protected]
Registrar Abuse Contact Phone: +1.4165350123
Reseller: Canadianweb Solutions
Reseller: [email protected]
Reseller: 1-866-226-9321
Reseller: http://domains.canadianweb.com
Domain Status: clientTransferProhibited
Domain Status: clientUpdateProhibited
Registry Registrant ID: 
Registrant Name: Matt Rimmer
Registrant Organization: Fishbum Outfitters
Registrant Street: 1008 Tally Ho Winter Park Road
Registrant City: Huntsville
Registrant State/Province: ON
Registrant Postal Code: P1H 2J6
Registrant Country: CA
Registrant Phone: +1.7054341370
Registrant Phone Ext: 
Registrant Fax: 
Registrant Fax Ext: 
Registrant Email: [email protected]
Registry Admin ID: 
Admin Name: Matt Rimmer
Admin Organization: Fishbum Outfitters
Admin Street: 1008 Tally Ho Winter Park Road
Admin City: Huntsville
Admin State/Province: ON
Admin Postal Code: P1H 2J6
Admin Country: CA
Admin Phone: +1.7054341370
Admin Phone Ext: 
Admin Fax: 
Admin Fax Ext: 
Admin Email: [email protected]
Registry Tech ID: 
Tech Name: Domain Admin
Tech Organization: Canadianweb Solutions
Tech Street: 340 King Street East 2nd Floor
Tech City: Toronto
Tech State/Province: ON
Tech Postal Code: M5A 1K8
Tech Country: CA
Tech Phone: +1.4162867162
Tech Phone Ext: 
Tech Fax: 
Tech Fax Ext: 
Tech Email: [email protected]_


----------



## Topper1018

postman99 said:


> I just checked out the membership, What happens if we already have an OFAH membership? I honestly don't think Stash is not supporting this whole project. Stash and a lot of others have been around this sport a long time and seen a lot of things come and go. Sometimes it really is easier to have someone from the outside looking in and asking questions just to make sure all the the bases are covered. I give Haillee and Eric a ton of credit and really hope that this takes off and is a huge success. I didn't see on the site, I may have just missed it but how much is the entry fee to shoot? Also I didn't really understand are all the classes going to be peer grouped? Also if I get bring my 8 year old daughter to shoot will I be separated from her cause we shoot different classes? just curious.


For kids see classes section of rules
CLASS DEFINITIONS AND RULES:

LEVEL 1

KIDS- Competitors will be 14 years or younger on the date of competition. Any equipment may be used, except crossbows. The max yardage is 30 yards. Distance is KNOWN. ONT3D reserves the right to assign a maximum 10 yard walkup from the stake for KIDS class competitors. This may be requested by the parents at the time of registration. KIDS class competitors will be assigned their range and target the same as one parent. The competitor may NOT be assigned as a scorekeeper for the group but will comply with ALL other rules and safety restrictions when shooting. Parents are responsible for the actions of their child

For existing ofah members, additional info to come on the website


----------



## crkelly

What about on site camping Eric it's a good way for archers to save a few dollars.


----------



## Topper1018

Charles, I think many people would agree that ont3d has in the holster one thing no other organization has. Hailee. When it comes to securing things that will benefit our members and participants, like on site camping, There is no one better at getting it done . Very thankful to have your support! Should we make out a few cheques with your name on them in advance? haha


----------



## crkelly

That would be nice Eric but I'm sure some other talented 50 plus archers already have plans for me and the money. Think it has something to do with their boot and my butt. LOL
Not very nice of them.


----------



## Crimson_Arrow

:thumbs_upThis has lots of potential and I look forward to giving it a try. Best idea since the seaway to promote and develope the sport and archery in general in Ontario.


----------



## leva0056

I for one am very excited for ONT3D. Love the new venues, and the speed restrictions will make for a fair tournament.


----------



## Topper1018

The other two venues we are looking to fill up are very exciting as well! Grateful for your support Pierre


----------



## Mr. RoC

For what it's worth I know the images were off Google and I too use this image for my Avatar when I became a member on AT (I can delete if the owner of this photo asks me to) but to use it for your own business and then photoshop the image... have you asked the photo owner permission to use it for your business?

https://www.flickr.com/photos/edwardlangley/8463846379


----------



## Haileebird

Mr. RoC said:


> For what it's worth I know the images were off Google and I too use this image for my Avatar when I became a member on AT (I can delete if the owner of this photo asks me to) but to use it for your own business and then photoshop the image... have you asked the photo owner permission to use it for your business?
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/edwardlangley/8463846379


Our web developer is in charge of images and the design of the website. They are very talented people that have been doing it successfully for a long time, and are well aware of the legal aspects of what they are doing as well. We appreciate you looking out for us though.


----------



## Crimson_Arrow

Wow....really? Nit picking the images on their website???.....that kind of petty sabotage is exactly what's wrong with certain factions of the archery community in Ontario. Kinda proves the point Ont3d seems to be making. Site looks great.


----------



## Mr. RoC

Crimson_Arrow said:


> Wow....really? Nit picking the images on their website???.....that kind of petty sabotage is exactly what's wrong with certain factions of the archery community in Ontario. Kinda proves the point Ont3d seems to be making. Site looks great.


Call it what you want... in the end it's an observation and watching out for my fellow archer(s) and their success. Sometimes it is the small details that gets overlooked that causes bigger issues later on down the road but some folks wouldn't know that unless they've been a business owner or in a managerial position.

Hailee has made it clear that her team knows what they're doing, copyright and fair use.


----------



## Haileebird

Thanks kindly for looking out for us, it's nice to have someone on our side watching for the small things we may have overlooked! We can assure its all been analyzed throughly and is 100% within our right to use


----------



## Haileebird

The payback structure is now available on the website. I've copied and pasted it here for your viewing pleasure. 


PAYBACK STRUCTURE MOCK-UP

It is important to understand that the payback numbers are based on attendance and will not always be the same. The mock-ups provided are done as an example with easy attendance numbers and easy entry fee numbers for simplicity of explanation.

PAY STRUCTURE EXAMPLE ONE:

This example is based on 50 shooters at $50.00 entry fee.
$2500 total at 70%, payback of $1750 prize pot.
$250 to shooter of the year off the top
First: $525
Second: $300, Third: $250, Fourth: $200
Fifth: $150, Sixth: $100, Seventh: $75
Eighth: $50, Ninth: $50 Tenth: $50

PAY STRUCTURE EXAMPLE TWO:

This example is based on 50 shooters at $40.00 entry.
$2000 total pot at 70%, payback of 1400$ prize pot.
$200 to shooter of the year off the top.
First: $475 
Second: $275, Third: $215, Fourth: $150,
Fifth: $100, Sixth: $65, Seventh: $50,
Eighth: $40, Ninth: $40, Tenth: $40


----------



## LMacD

Neat to see that you can go fairly deep into the positions and still earn back the entry fee. 

Dumb question because I know my shooting buddy, who's purely a casual "find the foam" shooter, will ask: will the entry fee for non-prize classes be lower, perhaps around the usual $20-25? Sorry if that's explained on the site and I just didn't see it.

All said, cool though. I can't wait for May


----------



## Topper1018

Uk30 class is a non paid class and will be 25$ entry. Prizes will be awarded for 1st 2nd and 3rd only in Uk30, competitors subject to move out rules in this class as well.
Our goal is to pay back too 20 percent in 40 and 50 yard divisions as well as SSUS, with the last paid receiving their entry back. 10% of pot will go toward shooter of the year for these paid divisions and will be paid to 1st,2nd and 3rd following our culminating championship in September.


----------



## Haileebird

^^what he said


----------



## LMacD

Nice! Thanks for the clarifications


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

trad or ssus is a 25 dollar entry fee correct ??? but only 20 % payback if I read right ???? 40 shooters x 25 == 1000 bucks and only 200 payout..total.. should be same as others 50-60 % as then it is worth your while and effort .. imho just saying your show..


----------



## Haileebird

No Ted, we pay back to the top 20%. The amount we pay back is 70% of the pot. So $1000 = $700 pot paid to the top 20% of shooters


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

just erics post number 35 was not clear in the wording .. as looks like 20% payback excellent ok lots of trad guys I want some gas money lol lol


----------



## Haileebird

It was just a typo. Who knew one "P" could cause such a ruffle.


----------



## Topper1018

Good evening!

It's been brought to our attention that there may have been a slight oversight on a rule in the SSUS class. We would like to open a discussion across the board to you, our members, as per your opinions on the matter and what you would like to see as the outcome. Your opinions matter, growing the sport matters, and we would like to get this rectified in a timely matter. 

The ruling states that there is a requirement for arrows in the SSUS class to have a minimum of 12" of fletching in total. 

An amendment to this rule would result in no limitation on fletching requirements for this class. What do you think?

Add to the discussion here or join us on Facebook https://m.facebook.com/ONT3D/


----------



## crkelly

Will the shirts being sold fit the required dress code for your shoots and will they make me look 20 years younger. lol


----------



## Haileebird

Dress code yes. Twenty years, no. Thirty!


----------



## Topper1018

To be clear, the dress code reads "collared shirts are recommended and preferred". This rule is worded as such to encourage the use of collared shirts but not ban those without. Our aim is to maintain a presentable and professional appearance for all competitors. We just dont want to see your 1974 ACDC t-shirt with the ripped shoulder and coffee stains. LOL. 
Take pride in your sport and in your competition, at ONT3D what you are doing matters.


----------



## LMacD

Topper1018 said:


> Take pride in your sport and in your competition.


Two thumbs way up.


----------



## crkelly

O man there goes my planned ensemble for this shoot. So I guess my kilt is out as well. lol


----------



## Haileebird

Please wear a kilt Charles


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

31 degrees and 100 % humidy..collared shirt a little warm.. simple no cut off sleeves no mid riff. no bra sraps ... no profanity


----------



## Haileebird

Under armour makes some beautiful moisture wicking collared shirts for golf


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

and I have no neck.. might want to review rules and regs a little . simple as per my post # 49 good enough for all other world and national organizations .. just my opinion .. walk before you run


----------



## Haileebird

Like I explained to you on Facebook Ted, the rule suggests a collared shirt but clearly states it is not a requirement


----------



## JDoupe

I think the dress code is a fantastic thing!!!!!!

I think having it sends a great message that ONT3D takes pride in themselves.

The regulations will have an effect on a very small percentage of people shooting. The rest will wear what they normally do and it will fall under the rules.

Looking forward to this!!!


----------



## crkelly

Wow! The dress code thing was meant as a little light hearted humor. Think Jason hit the nail on the head folks. So what do you think Jason you and I in a kilt. lol


----------



## wheelie

crkelly said:


> Wow! The dress code thing was meant as a little light hearted humor. Think Jason hit the nail on the head folks. So what do you think Jason you and I in a kilt. lol


All is good as long as it is not a windy day. LOL


----------



## JDoupe

CRK....can we at least each have our own kilts?

I guess I'm in........


----------



## crkelly

JDoupe said:


> CRK....can we at least each have our own kilts?
> 
> I guess I'm in........


I'm a share my kilt with no man kind of guy Jason. lol


----------



## LMacD

Hmmmm, I'm a MacDonald - perhaps I should jump on this kilt bandwagon as well. Perhaps some haggis for snacks too...


----------



## Topper1018

All joking aside, I would respect and fear the man who shoots in a kilt!


----------



## LMacD

That's cool, because no one will respect and fear my shooting skills 

That makes me wonder: if all the members of a group are decked out in trad Scottish attire, does that alone provide sufficient grounds to have the group busted? Have you considered that in the ONT3D rules?


----------



## Bigjono

If they were all Scottish I'd worry more about the no alcohol rule 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

lol lol even after the shooting is done????


----------



## Haileebird

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> lol lol even after the shooting is done????


That's always my favourite part of tournament shahs


----------



## Topper1018

Just no alcohol consumption during the tournaments. Afterwards anyone is free to indulge, Scottish or otherwise! Maybe even lay down some kilt bets?...I smell a side bet!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

thanks for clarifying get a thirst on on those hot days...hailee did u drink that raspberry wine yet...lol lol


----------



## Haileebird

Of course haha. It's been gone a while! And thank you again!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

pretty good but can`t give u any more as don`t need u preggars again lol lol


----------



## wheelie

Website looks good and I want to join. I have a few questions but main one is I already belong to Ontario Federation of Anglers and Hunters. So I do not have to pay the $40 so it will be $25 for the year? Because if I join a second gun club you do not pay again as you are already a member. Is this correct?


----------



## Haileebird

You are correct


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

if we have oaa insurance do we only pay 25 for year also as I am insured


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

most clubs accept this as we would have current membership card with number to supply to ont 3d membership registry


----------



## Topper1018

Unfortunately, no OAa insuance will not be accepted . Our insurance details say we must maintain 100% membership with the ofah.


----------



## LMacD

Topper1018 said:


> Unfortunately, no OAa insuance will not be accepted...


Too bad, but not a deal breaker for me. Plus, the IBO flat out refused to allow kilts [ironically, they said I'd "get kil't" if I were to try it <badoomboom>], so I guess it means ONT3D is the only game in town  

Yeah...time to let that joke die, I know... I think I'm getting giddy with the holidays approaching...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

shooter of the year will be presented in each category right ...right not just one shooter of the year..


----------



## Topper1018

Shooter of the year for all paid divisions. 10% of total entrance fees, paid to 1st 2nd and 3rd


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

excellent thanks eric


----------



## Topper1018

WE ARE LIVE!!!

Memberships can now be purchased online! Our first 50 members will receive a coupon code for 50% off a jersey of your choice! 

Please visit https://ont3d.com/membership/ to sign for your membership today. 

Our memberships are a rolling 365 day membership, which means your membership will be valid for a full year from the date you purchase.

Existing OFAH members must email us at [email protected] to set up reduced membership payment!

We look forward to providing you with an amazing archery experience. 

As an added bonus, for everyone that shares the post on Facebook from now to December 15th to help get the word spread, we will enter your name in a draw for a complimentary membership. (If you've already paid, we will refund the payment.)


----------



## GrahamJ

Looked at the website the other evening. Looks fantastic. I appreciate the professional tone that you set with the rule section. Yes, I read most of it. It looks very close to the ASA rules, as someone said. The only problem I see with this whole thing is that it is in Ontario only.... I am in Northern BC and would have to travel at least 30 hours one way to make a tournament! 
In all seriousness, great job! I hope it is a huge success, and I hope that it can expand west someday.
Cheers,
Graham


----------



## Topper1018

We appreciate the support and well wishes from any corner of the country! As long as there are people like yourself, we will succeed and continue to succeed, maybe farther west one day!


----------



## wheelie

Am I in the first 50 to join? I like the shirts. :wink: LOL


----------



## Haileebird

Yes you are! I meant to send out membership numbers today but didn't get around to it. I'll send your coupon code to you now by email.


----------



## wheelie

So Cool! I will have a snazzy red one for the cancer shoot at The Bow Shop in February. CHEERS!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

eric just a thought make sure u have ofah memberships to sell at your registration for walk ins ..hope this helps ..


----------



## Haileebird

Everything can be done on site by registering for our membership but we will try to have the majority pre-registered for memberships.


----------



## Topper1018

thanks for your input ted, we hope everyone will bare with us as we grow and learn.


----------



## wheelie

We have walk ins at our club we charge an extra $5. for insurance so better look into it for the best way to get them covered. CHEERS!


----------



## Topper1018

Keep tuned in everyone for the announcement of a VERY exciting July venue!


----------



## hotwheels

looking forward to this
how many reg shooters to date?


----------



## Topper1018

Actually a lot of registrants of names I am not familiar with, as well as a lot of out of province interest both from other provinces and south of the border.

All the makings of a real bit of snowballing popularity.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

are u going to post names and classes of entrants like asa and ibo do so we can see numbers ..and winter classic does as well..gives a accountability and a hype thing to the event venue


----------



## Topper1018

We will be keeping a record of all shooters at each tournament and posting a results section on the website.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

excellent


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

so how many registered to date ????


----------



## ben911

Some crossbow shooter?


----------



## Haileebird

Crossbows are welcome


----------



## 04Patriot

Any word on June/ July venues and dates yet?


----------



## Topper1018

Coming soon!


----------



## Btension

Just joined - Family membership. Give er a go.


----------



## Topper1018

Glad to have you on board! Feel free to contact us at any time with questions or concerns. Contact including my personal contact is available on the website.


----------



## northshoremb

rockin_johny said:


> Stash, I really like the way you are supporting a new venture in archery. Guess you won't be coming out to play eh!


STASH has a point. If it's a FOR PROFIT organization you need to have names posted. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowLegged

If this new unproven organization is for profit and legitimate I can't understand why they would not post the names of the executives involved in setting up this organization unless they are trying to hide something ??? 

Or maybe they just don't want to get sued for ripping off the image they use for their logo.


----------



## Haileebird

Have you been on the website? Our names are posted.


----------



## northshoremb

From what an earlier person posted when they did a search of the domain it's registered to MATT RIMMER the owner of Fishbum, Bush bum and Monster stalker clothing

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haileebird

My husband and I are the owners of the organization. Eric Top, topper1018 and Hailee Daniels. Feel free to speak to us directly if you have some sort of issue.


----------



## postman99

I really don't think anyone is hiding or trying to keep any secrets about who is running this new organization. Eric and Haillee have been very open to any questions or suggestions being asked and I really hope this takes off. lets quit the criticising and give them abit of credit for having the balls to try to make this a reality.


----------



## Topper1018

Bow legged, I would happy to field any concerns or question with regards to our organization. Any time! If would, please visit the website and therein you will find my personal contact information. Right down to my personal cell phone. For the record, to address further concerns of the expressed nature; my name is Eric Top, I am 28 years old and have shot a bow as far back as I can remember. My wife is Hailee, one of the kindest most generous people you will find. We are always more than willing to talk with any fellow archer.


----------



## BowLegged

Haileebird said:


> My husband and I are the owners of the organization. Eric Top, topper1018 and Hailee Daniels. Feel free to speak to us directly if you have some sort of issue.


Not according to Topper1018 who wrote on November 5th: 

"You won't find my, or my wife's name on the ONT3D page. Nor will you find a biography from us. We are not the organization. There are *many other people* that deserve credit for helping to bring this to where it is today and where it is going as well. But you won't find their biographys on the site either"

I would think a new organization would want to be above board and provide the names of the others involved, not hiding in the shadows claiming to be morally superior to the OAA while using someones image without permission.


----------



## northshoremb

BowLegged said:


> Not according to Topper1018 who wrote on November 5th:
> 
> "You won't find my, or my wife's name on the ONT3D page. Nor will you find a biography from us. We are not the organization. There are *many other people* that deserve credit for helping to bring this to where it is today and where it is going as well. But you won't find their biographys on the site either"
> 
> I would think a new organization would want to be above board and provide the names of the others involved, not hiding in the shadows claiming to be morally superior to the OAA while using someones image without permission.


Yes I read the exact same thing you did and when the website domain was tracked it came back as Matt Rimmer as the registrar

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haileebird

It was a metaphor for the fact that we are here for archers and that the organization isn't about us. Seriously though, have you been to the website? Our contact information is in plain sight for all to see.


----------



## Haileebird

We have -always- been readily available and more than willing to answer any question, any time. We have never hidden and it has never been a secret as to who we were, what we wanted and what we stand for. Again, should you folks have any questions feel free to ask them. As of right now I see a lot of bashing and no real request for any information, so what's the purpose of this?


----------



## northshoremb

I think it is because you guys stated FOR PROFIT so that's why all the questions. I don't shoot 3d anyways so doesn't bother me

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haileebird

That's the thing though. I haven't seen any questions. Just attempts to discredit us with no real foundation for it. Thanks for the input.


----------



## BowLegged

Haileebird said:


> We have -always- been readily available and more than willing to answer any question, any time. We have never hidden and it has never been a secret as to who we were, what we wanted and what we stand for. Again, should you folks have any questions feel free to ask them. As of right now I see a lot of bashing and no real request for any information, so what's the purpose of this?


Questions were asked and ignored

Who else is on the executive of this organization, or is it just a husband and wife trying to make a buck?

Are we to believe that a husband and wife team will be able to organize an entire 3D shoot by themselves?

Who is Matt Rimmer? Is he just a metaphor also, or is he just the guy who owns your website and ripped off the image for your logo?


If you want to be the new kids on the block you need to be squeaky clean.


----------



## Haileebird

Yes, it's just the two of us on our "board". Matt Rimmer is our graphics designer and web designer. He would be happy to speak to you about the logo as well. What questions were ignored?


----------



## Haileebird

And as for the organization of a 3D tournament by ourselves, Yep. It won't be the first one we've done explicitly by ourselves either.


----------



## Bigjono

BowLegged said:


> Questions were asked and ignored
> 
> Who else is on the executive of this organization, or is it just a husband and wife trying to make a buck?
> 
> Are we to believe that a husband and wife team will be able to organize an entire 3D shoot by themselves?
> 
> Who is Matt Rimmer? Is he just a metaphor also, or is he just the guy who owns your website and ripped off the image for your logo?
> 
> 
> If you want to be the new kids on the block you need to be squeaky clean.


Do have an agenda here or are you just against this venture on principle?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haileebird

He doesn't even shoot 3D he says. It sounds much to me like an attempt at clawing apart someone's attempt to better themselves and a situation rather than attempting support and positivity.


----------



## BowLegged

Haileebird said:


> Yes, it's just the two of us on our "board". Matt Rimmer is our graphics designer and web designer. He would be happy to speak to you about the logo as well. What questions were ignored?


Well then tell Matt Rimmer to log in, he couldn't be very reputable as a graphic designer if he believes it is ok to rip off other peoples images for profit. 

It makes your brand new "two person" organization look suspect when you can't even use your own images.


----------



## BowLegged

Bigjono said:


> Do have an agenda here or are you just against this venture on principle?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm all for a U.S. style profit based 3D tournament series but before people give up their funds they should know what they are getting into.


----------



## Haileebird

People are more than welcome to inquire with us then. I've had about enough of the slanderous nonsense. If anyone has a valid question or would like more information please feel free to ask. I have work to get done today. Take care.


----------



## northshoremb

BowLegged said:


> Well then tell Matt Rimmer to log in, he couldn't be very reputable as a graphic designer if he believes it is ok to rip off other peoples images for profit.
> 
> It makes your brand new "two person" organization look suspect when you can't even use your own images.


Just for some info for you people who don't know who Matt rimmer is. He is the Originator and Owner of Fishbum, Bushbum and Monster Stalker hence the Custom ONT3D jerseys

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyRim

Hey Northshoremb ...

Thanks for letting people know who I am ( Although truthfully not only will nobody care ( Other than my mom! - or at least I hope so! ) I'm also not afraid for people to know who I am  I am also more than happy to answer any questions you may have on any legal matter regarding trademarking, copyright ( both internationally, and domestic ).


----------



## Topper1018

Perhaps a search of the current owner of the website is in order. Bow legged, I respect your right to your opinion. If we have not fulfilled your expectations I apologize. However some arguments can clearly not be won.


----------



## MattyRim

Bowlegged, you wrote :

"Questions were asked and ignored

Who else is on the executive of this organization, or is it just a husband and wife trying to make a buck?

Are we to believe that a husband and wife team will be able to organize an entire 3D shoot by themselves?

Who is Matt Rimmer? Is he just a metaphor also, or is he just the guy who owns your website and ripped off the image for your logo?


If you want to be the new kids on the block you need to be squeaky clean."



Im not on the board for this organization - I do shoot a lot of archery and know both Hailee and Eric. My name is attached to the site because I registered the site for them ( being a computer guy sort of speaking ) so my name is attached to the DNS that way ....

As far as being a metaphor, I have been trying for YEARS to become my own metaphor ... sadly all attempts at this have failed  As far as the copyright image in question, I can literally answer any question you have regarding that image and copyright, trademarking ... just ask


----------



## MattyRim

I show up and it gets all quiet ???  I swear, I put on deodorant this morning ... clean underwear and everything ... :angel::cheers:


----------



## BowLegged

MattyRim said:


> As far as the copyright image in question, I can literally answer any question you have regarding that image and copyright, trademarking ... just ask


Why did you rip off someone else's image? and then alter it to make it look like your own image?

It may be legal to steal someones image and alter it for profit but morally it is theft.


----------



## FiFi

if its legal then its a non issue


----------



## MattyRim

Hey Bowlegged,

Firstly - thanks for replying. The internet is a funny place where people hide inside homes and pretend to either a) know what they are talking about from the comfort of being hidden, or b) just like to hear themselves speak (* On a side note, I am guilty of the latter FAR more than I would ever admit ) so thank you ( seriously ) for replying .... 

The image ( I believe ) in question is the image of the archer silhouette ... ( If I am wrong please let me know on the actual image ). The image in question, from where we received it was NOT copyrighted ( or had any indication anywhere is was an image that carried ANY copyright with it ) ... that being said, we then went ahead and changed it the required amount by copyright law in both Canada, AND the United States buy drawing out the image and making the proper changes to it ( We have the hand drawn artwork in question available with our Canadian law firm Garfin Zeidenberg LLP -Yonge-Norton Centre - 5255 Yonge Street, Suite 800 - Toronto, Ontario, Canada - M2N 6P4 - Our law firm in the United States based out of Atlanta has yet to receive the file ) 

I deal with trademarking and copyright more times than most people drink water in a day because of the business I am in ... is there a likeness to that photo - absolutely ... but a trademark or copyright issue ? No.

I will give you an example ... That image ( again if it IS that image in question ) is now a silhouetted shadow done in vector work. Vector work ( graphically ) are the use of polygons to represent images and turn them into shadows or Silhouettes ....

I have attached an image below : This image below is a picture of a hunter taken from Shutterstock, as website we pay more then $3000.00 per year to use on what is called "Royalty Free Imagery" any graphic design house or designer worth his salt uses this or sites like this 30 times a day minimum. To take this image and now vector it turning it into a shadow ( vector work ) giving the likeness of the silhouette has now changed the image ( because it is a photograph ) enough that copyright and trademarking no longer come into question. That being said, vectoring a VECTOR enters into a whole other ballpark of legalities ....

I hope that answers some of your questions, if you have more Im definitely here to answer them  Or help where I can.


----------



## 04Patriot

MattyRim said:


> Hey Bowlegged,
> 
> Firstly - thanks for replying. The internet is a funny place where people hide inside homes and pretend to either a) know what they are talking about from the comfort of being hidden, or b) just like to hear themselves speak (* On a side note, I am guilty of the latter FAR more than I would ever admit ) so thank you ( seriously ) for replying ....
> 
> The image ( I believe ) in question is the image of the archer silhouette ... ( If I am wrong please let me know on the actual image ). The image in question, from where we received it was NOT copyrighted ( or had any indication anywhere is was an image that carried ANY copyright with it ) ... that being said, we then went ahead and changed it the required amount by copyright law in both Canada, AND the United States buy drawing out the image and making the proper changes to it ( We have the hand drawn artwork in question available with our Canadian law firm Garfin Zeidenberg LLP -Yonge-Norton Centre - 5255 Yonge Street, Suite 800 - Toronto, Ontario, Canada - M2N 6P4 - Our law firm in the United States based out of Atlanta has yet to receive the file )
> 
> I deal with trademarking and copyright more times than most people drink water in a day because of the business I am in ... is there a likeness to that photo - absolutely ... but a trademark or copyright issue ? No.
> 
> I will give you an example ... That image ( again if it IS that image in question ) is now a silhouetted shadow done in vector work. Vector work ( graphically ) are the use of polygons to represent images and turn them into shadows or Silhouettes ....
> 
> I have attached an image below : This image below is a picture of a hunter taken from Shutterstock, as website we pay more then $3000.00 per year to use on what is called "Royalty Free Imagery" any graphic design house or designer worth his salt uses this or sites like this 30 times a day minimum. To take this image and now vector it turning it into a shadow ( vector work ) giving the likeness of the silhouette has now changed the image ( because it is a photograph ) enough that copyright and trademarking no longer come into question. That being said, vectoring a VECTOR enters into a whole other ballpark of legalities ....
> 
> I hope that answers some of your questions, if you have more Im definitely here to answer them  Or help where I can.


Well... that should clear it up!

Well put MattyRim.

Welcome to AT. 

Eric and Hailee; Just keep doing what you are doing. The people that want to support you will. 

Looking forward to ONT3D.


----------



## MattyRim

Thanks 04Patriot ... I don't use message boards much ... that being said, I have peeked at this board probably 100 times throughout the last year or so just reading peoples thoughts on this and that. So technically I guess I have used message boards in the last while ... self realization at its finest right here


----------



## XTRMN8R

So what you have here folks is a clear example of someone who walks bowlegged through life because of whatever it is they have firmly lodged up their ass, most likely their Head!

Look, there is no hidden agenda here. You have a small group of people who are willing to put their own time, money and sweat on the line for the simple purpose of trying to show Ontarians that 3d can be fun again and that there are still passionate archers out there that both care and listen. 
No one so far that I am aware has helped Eric pay for a target, fuel for his new truck or anything else so the way I see it is that before a single arrow gets shot Eric will be way in the hole. And all that so us folks have a place to shoot some arrows. If you don't like it or don't agree for some reason than don't join. Please stop trying to torpedo someone else's hard work and ruin what might be a great deal for archery in Ontario.


----------



## Btension

04patriot said:


> well... That should clear it up!
> 
> Well put mattyrim.
> 
> Welcome to at.
> 
> Eric and hailee; just keep doing what you are doing. The people that want to support you will.
> 
> Looking forward to ont3d.



x2 !!!


----------



## Haileebird

XTRMN8R said:


> So what you have here folks is a clear example of someone who walks bowlegged through life because of whatever it is they have firmly lodged up their ass, most likely their Head!
> 
> Look, there is no hidden agenda here. You have a small group of people who are willing to put their own time, money and sweat on the line for the simple purpose of trying to show Ontarians that 3d can be fun again and that there are still passionate archers out there that both care and listen.
> No one so far that I am aware has helped Eric pay for a target, fuel for his new truck or anything else so the way I see it is that before a single arrow gets shot Eric will be way in the hole. And all that so us folks have a place to shoot some arrows. If you don't like it or don't agree for some reason than don't join. Please stop trying to torpedo someone else's hard work and ruin what might be a great deal for archery in Ontario.


What he said.


----------



## Haileebird

XTRMN8R said:


> So what you have here folks is a clear example of someone who walks bowlegged through life because of whatever it is they have firmly lodged up their ass, most likely their Head!
> 
> Look, there is no hidden agenda here. You have a small group of people who are willing to put their own time, money and sweat on the line for the simple purpose of trying to show Ontarians that 3d can be fun again and that there are still passionate archers out there that both care and listen.
> No one so far that I am aware has helped Eric pay for a target, fuel for his new truck or anything else so the way I see it is that before a single arrow gets shot Eric will be way in the hole. And all that so us folks have a place to shoot some arrows. If you don't like it or don't agree for some reason than don't join. Please stop trying to torpedo someone else's hard work and ruin what might be a great deal for archery in Ontario.


Except I've helped a little


----------



## Btension

XTRMN8R said:


> So what you have here folks is a clear example of someone who walks bowlegged through life because of whatever it is they have firmly lodged up their ass, most likely their Head!
> 
> Look, there is no hidden agenda here. You have a small group of people who are willing to put their own time, money and sweat on the line for the simple purpose of trying to show Ontarians that 3d can be fun again and that there are still passionate archers out there that both care and listen.
> No one so far that I am aware has helped Eric pay for a target, fuel for his new truck or anything else so the way I see it is that before a single arrow gets shot Eric will be way in the hole. And all that so us folks have a place to shoot some arrows. If you don't like it or don't agree for some reason than don't join. Please stop trying to torpedo someone else's hard work and ruin what might be a great deal for archery in Ontario.


LOL well said DM!!


----------



## 04Patriot

That's what I wanted to say. Well put Dave!



XTRMN8R said:


> So what you have here folks is a clear example of someone who walks bowlegged through life because of whatever it is they have firmly lodged up their ass, most likely their Head!
> 
> Look, there is no hidden agenda here. You have a small group of people who are willing to put their own time, money and sweat on the line for the simple purpose of trying to show Ontarians that 3d can be fun again and that there are still passionate archers out there that both care and listen.
> No one so far that I am aware has helped Eric pay for a target, fuel for his new truck or anything else so the way I see it is that before a single arrow gets shot Eric will be way in the hole. And all that so us folks have a place to shoot some arrows. If you don't like it or don't agree for some reason than don't join. Please stop trying to torpedo someone else's hard work and ruin what might be a great deal for archery in Ontario.


----------



## Haileebird




----------



## Pic

BowLegged said:


> Why did you rip off someone else's image? and then alter it to make it look like your own image?
> 
> It may be legal to steal someones image and alter it for profit but morally it is theft.


So BowLegged? Your questions answered in FULL, sooo, MORALLY, you should be apologizing to Hailey, Eric and Matty for your unprovoked and ridiculous try and slander....No?


----------



## Haileebird

I'm enjoying the silence actually


----------



## peregrine82

I have been aware of ONT 3D since it"s inception, Eric and Hailee did what few of us were willing or unable to do. They were unsatisfied with the current state of affairs of organized 3D in Ontario and decided to do something

about it. They put their money where their mouth is. They put a huge amount of their time, effort and money in to this venture with zero guarantees of its success. A few core people were included in the planning and 

discussion stage. I have followed Eric and Hailee's journey and have to say I am hugely impressed that they actually got this venture up, running and viable. If 3D is going to grow in this Province it is people like Eric and 

Hailee that will make that happen. There is nothing wrong with asking probative questions about this new organization as long as they are civil and respectful. Coming on here and inferring that Eric and Hailee are somehow

suspicious for starting ONT 3D for profit is ludicrous. The ASA 3D organization in the US is the largest 3D org. in North America and is run purely for profit. It is privately owned and was started for exactly the same reason

that Eric and Hailee started ONT 3D. 


Bowlegged's inference that Eric and Hailee are to be viewed in a suspicious light because of a copyright infringement is typical of most anonymous internet haters. No facts to back up his

claim, just throw the crap out there. Very glad to see Matt come on and eloquently dispel all the copyright charges. Matt is currently making a jersey for me that is incredible. Best team jersey I have seen, apologies to 

ONT 3D jerseys. I will end this by giving kudos to Dave M. for donating a lot of his time and effort in helping Eric and Hailee and for describing exactly where "bowlegged's" head is in this discussion.


----------



## wheelie

I say well done trying to make something happen with 3D. I think a lot of these grumbling threads are out of jealously and very unproductive. In instead of grumbling perhaps volunteer your services as I am sure they are going to need help as time moves forward towards the events. I did a huge motorcycle event for 10 years. Wife and I did eight months of work for one single event a year. Lets give a little credit where credit is do, they are trying to do something positive and move 3D archery forward. As for making money from it is a bad argument. As an organisation, records are kept for all moneys. One can ask to see financial sheets at the end of the year. They own a business already so they certain know how a business works. Lets give them the benefit of the doubt and support them. CHEERS!

By the way, I was hoping for my new shirt for next Friday to wear to The Bowshop shoot. HINT HINT. LOL


----------



## Topper1018

We are pushing to get shirts on everyones backs ASAP, my hope is everyone will show their colors at the upcoming shoots!

If I may address some of the talk around this organization being a buissness. I want everyone to understand how this as a buissness will work. Im sure a lot of skepticism comes from worry about us attempting to line our pockets with the archers money. This was demon number 1 to slay when we were in the brainstorming stage. Please visit the website and view our shooter payback structure. 80% of entry fees are paid back to the top 20% of shooters in their respective category. 70% off the top and 10% to shooter of the year standings. The vast majority of the ARCHERS money, will be returned to the ARCHERS. The organization will not be supported by shooters out of pocket money. Our strength will be in our numbers, our boots on the ground at every event. This means we MUST provide you the shooter with the very best tournament experience, to ensure our numbers continue to grow. This why I have said "We succeed together when we work together." This all revolves around our co-operation and understanding as one unified archery community, working toward the growth and expansion of our sport.


----------



## Haileebird

Folks, our skull-less jerseys are now available on the webstore! Please visit www.ont3D.com to order  if you've gone a discount code from early registration you're still able to use it in the web store


----------



## schnarrfuss

Will you be offering short sleeve shirts as well? Thanks.


----------



## Haileebird

Yes they will come in time. Unfortunately our manufacturer is coming off of a huge shut down and delay so we are getting caught up with everything we've already offered and sold.


----------



## crkelly

Hey do we get one of those rum pirate pops at each shoot. lol


----------



## Haileebird

Haha I'll see what I can do Charles


----------



## Topper1018

please see facebook.com/ont3d for typical event schedule


----------



## rockin_johny

Any updated yet as to the other two event venues and dates?

Waiting to see full schedule before I can commit


----------



## Topper1018

I can give the dates, the venues are very close just some final logistics to conquer. 
June 17-19
July 15-17


----------



## screamrider

Just wondering if all the shoots are 2 days? If they are, is it possible to shoot both rounds on a single day? I'm guessing I'm not the only one who can't get away to shoot for that many entire weekends over the course of the summer.


----------



## Haileebird

Yes, they are two day shoots. Yes. There will be provisions made to shoot both scoring rounds on one day.


----------



## screamrider

Haileebird said:


> Yes, they are two day shoots. Yes. There will be provisions made to shoot both scoring rounds on one day.


Great, thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Haileebird

You're welcome


----------



## Topper1018

June venue announced! Facebook.com/ont3d


----------



## Topper1018

What is ont3d?
www.facebook.com/ont3d
Check out our latest video and contest!


----------



## Topper1018

If you havent made it to the FB page you need to check the latest out!
Tour series partners announced now include
-Warthog targets
-Revolution Hunting Products
-Vanguard Optics and Hunting Accessories

Everything from product giveaways to discounts on product for ONT3D members!

AND WE ARE NOT DONE YET! BIG THINGS STILL TO COME!


----------



## screamrider

Any idea on the July venue dates? Trying to book vacation time and would be really helpful to know...


----------



## Haileebird

We are trying to secure the weekend of the 15-17 right now


----------



## screamrider

Haileebird said:


> We are trying to secure the weekend of the 15-17 right now


Great, thanks!


----------



## Bigjono

Same weekend as the IBO Trad Worlds, not sure if you knew.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haileebird

Unfortunately it is the only weekend that works for the venue currently. Events are always going to clash with something. We do try our hardest to avoid major competitive tournaments but at this point we are running out of options for July.


----------



## JDoupe

Yup.. Anything else will conflict with OAA Provincials, Second leg of the TC, and the nationals.

I know this is not an OAA event, but I'm sure it's best for both if the attendance is not split........at least not yet any way.


----------



## Robert Piette

Unfortunately, it illustrates the problem with the limited attendance at shoots in this province. There are so many shoots on the calendar between May and September, it's not possible to attend everything. Even the July 15-17 ONT3D date conflicts with the OAA Target Champs. Anyone planning on shooting Canadian Nationals (Field/Target), OAA Triple Crown and the OAA Grand Champs really can't participate in the ONT3D. If there isn't a direct conflict on the weekend, the extra travel weekends force people to choose.


----------



## Bigjono

Like everything, it comes down to time, scheduling and money. I just realized the 3D Nationals is 1 week before the iBO Worlds, I can't do both so have to choose 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topper1018

The great thing about all the options is you can choose where you participate and how you want to spend your money and time. Just saying, but ONT3D is the ONLY organization with 80% payback in all competition classes. How about winning enough to pay for that "worlds" trip? 

ALSO------> JULY VENUE ANNOUNCED! And its a great one.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

can we shoot tournament as a walk in and not join ont 3d just have proof of insurance as a one time event


----------



## Topper1018

We have a guest policy, allowing one Series tournament per season to be shot without membership.
Shooting as a guest does not qualify you for inclusion in cash pay backs, or for random draw prizes.
Membership has its benefits!
Just a quick few notes what you get with ONT3D membership
-discounts at TSC
-discounts at marks work warehouse
-discounts on vanguard products
-discounts at hosting hotels, campgrounds and other tourism promotions

Just to name a few!


----------



## Haileebird

Anyone shooting as a guest will NOT qualify for cash or product prizes.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

so since not entitled to door prizes then is there a discount for entry fee..


----------



## Haileebird

guest entry fee is only 25$ and 10$ per round at the dirty dozen


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

thanks hailee hopefully this clarification will up attendance and future membership..


----------



## coptor doctor

You camping at the Frankford Tourist Park Charles?
I agree the cost of off site make the weekend expensive.
I have no problem parking in a field with no services. I am booked into the Frankford tourist park but only because no option. so add another 100$ to the weeknd for something I really don't need hopefully Calibogie and Bethany will have more options



crkelly said:


> What about on site camping Eric it's a good way for archers to save a few dollars.


----------



## crkelly

No Carl. I was going to but Doug said he was only 45 minutes away so I'll be staying there instead. Rick Roth could be there but can't say for sure.


----------



## Haileebird

We tried our hardest to have them allow on sight camping and the board didn't vote yes because there was no precedent to follow. Hop fully everyone is respectful and we make a good impression, they will allow us to use the facility for on site camping in September.


----------



## crkelly

Do we still get a freeze pop drink ? lol


----------



## Haileebird

FREEEEEE CAMMMPING!!!!!!

Guys,
We have a small clearing at our house that would fit 10-15 tents. We are about 20 minutes south of Belleville but are more than willing to let people camp here! Please send Hailee or Eric a text, call us or email [email protected] so I can make arrangements!! Tag or share so people know please.


----------



## Haileebird

Current Scored for the SCI/VANGUARD Dirty Dozen (PAID BACK TO THE TOP 20% In each category - EACH time you shoot your score will be entered additionally, therefore you can place in the top 20% more than one time and earn more than one payout) 

DIRTY DOZEN SCORES 

K 50 

Name Score 12s 

Jason Doupe 128 6 
Ty Rimmer 115 1 
Matt Rimmer 114 3 
Rob Blaze 105 1 
Ron Goguen 104 2 
Simon Bonenfant 89 1 
Lindsey Hebel 81 1 

CURRENT K50 POT $70.00

K40 

Name Score 12s 

Tim Quan 113 2 

CURRENT K40 POT $10.00


----------



## Haileebird

Rule Amendment Announcement:

We have three minor rule amendments we would like to announce. As always, due to feedback from our shooters, we want to make things more appealing for everyone. Please engage and let us know what you think

Here they are:

1) All women's classes, until they grow, will not offer a "Senior" division. This will allow for bigger classes and better payouts for all. We WILL always offer a women's class for all of our standard classes EXCEPT UK30, SSUS and CROSSBOW.

2) SSUS will now be open to all UNSIGHTED single string equipment types, WITHOUT a stabilizer. The numbers are not big enough to be exclusive, and once we have attendance to divide the equipment types into MODERN and TRADITIONAL, we will 100% offer that. Once again, this will increase the pot and increase the competition.

3) ALL SHOOTDOWN LEVELS MUST HAVE 5 SHOOTERS MINIMUM. If a 50 yard class does NOT have 5 shooters, the final score for the regulation round will dictate the final standings. This will speed up the end result of the tournaments and allow for quicker departure post tournament.


----------



## Haileebird

We have been beating some ideas around in our heads here at ONT3D for a number of months, even before the inception and announcement of our tournament series, about just how to support existing clubs while also running a successful tournament series, and without interfering with the way things are run. We understand that our tournaments sometime will clash with existing club shoots and shoots put on by other organizations, and we understand that that can be frustrating. There are only so many weekends to work with, after all. We understand that completely. 

So.. The question remains.. How do we support these clubs while remaining singular in our identity? Well, we think we have an answer. 

Through our partnerships we often receive product that is used for random giveaways and to promote the companies that support us. On top of the structured giveaways, we are going to take part of this product and offer it to you. We will list the retail value on each item, and make available raffle tickets for purchase both at our tournaments and online. Once we sell enough raffle tickets to equal the retail value of the item, we will then draw a winner (either online or at the tournaments - wherever it happens first). If a product does not reach its retail value it will be drawn for at the end of the tournament series.

At the end of the season, the TOTAL POT will be divided in two parts (50/50). ONE part will be given as a donation to an existing archery club in Ontario by lottery. The other portion will be retained by ONT3D to put back into the ONT3D Series. 

We want our sport to succeed, and that means the clubs need to succeed as well. Without the small clubs, archery does not thrive. Eric and I absolutely stand behind every one of you, shooter, organizer, comittee member and beyond. Please get in touch with us if you'd like to nominate your club. We will add a running list of nominees on our website as they are compiled. The draw will be by random number generation.

Please let us hear your feedback if you have any!

Hailee and Eric


----------



## Haileebird

Our club support system starts now!

We will be raffling items off from now til the end of the year. 50% of all proceeds generated by these raffles will be donated at the end of the year to a nominated club. (Please email us to nominate a club)

A running total and a list of all nominated clubs will be available on our website the moment our first raffle is done. 

First up is item number 1: 

Duel Game Calls Double Trouble Turkey slate call. These retail for $69.99-$109.99 U.S.

We have available for purchase 50 $2.00 tickets. (1/$2.00, 3/$5.00 or 10/$10.00)
Once the 50 tickets are claimed the draw will be done! Pickup or the winner pays for shipping. 

EMT or PAYPAL to [email protected] and I will email your ticket numbers or call me at 613-243-5544

Item number 2:

One 3 pack of G5 Havoc broadheads. These retail for $60.00 so we have 30 $2.00 tickets available. (1/$2.00, 3/$5.00 or 10/$10.00)
Once the 30 tickets are claimed the draw will be done! Pickup or the winner pays for shipping. 

EMT or PAYPAL to [email protected] and I will email your ticket numbers or call me at 613-243-5544

Please share this post with whoever you think would benefit in knowing. I'll be posting numbered items all week and will have items available at the tournaments as well. 

Support ARCHERY by supporting your local clubs!


----------

